# Best Bank or Exchange Center for transfer Money to Australia ?



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hi, which bank or exchange center in Dubai provides the best exchange rate to transfer dirhams to Australian Dollars ? Especially for significant amounts. I have checked ADCB and they had pretty pathetic rate where you lose huge amounts of money.

Was wondering where Australian go to transfer their hard earned cash back to Aussie. 


Thanks !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are companies that can offer you wholesale rates (far better than most banks offer retail customers), without fees. if you are moving a decent amount of money.

Feel free to contact me (see link in signature) if you'd like details of the company I use personally and recommend to my clients.


----------

